# how to clean/wash: mircofibre cloths, drying cloth, wash mit



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

as per title, how do you guys wash these?


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

I usually hand wash them or they can go in the machine. The best thing i found to use is Soda Crystals as it does not contain softner or bleach [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

by hand after soaking in white vinegar.
Si


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Throw mine in the washing machine, my better half always raises an eyebrow to it though :roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hand wash in non-conditioning washing detergents. Then rinse thoroughly, and either hand to dry, or stick 'em on spin in the washer.

Whatever you do - DON'T USE CONDITIONERS !!!.....if you do (like I have in the past) you'll notice the next time you go to dry your car, for instance - it doesn't work !....if you have done this, just wash 'em again in the non-conditioning detergent, rinse and dry.

I have heard the method recommended by redsi72, but can't stand vinegar - so take yer pic :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Why vinegar?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Vinegar!? The lengths some people go to :wink:

All I've ever used is Tesco Non-Bio powder in a washing machine at 40 degC - my cloths get hammered and some that are close to 5 years old are still good to go.

Did try something from Sonus, IIRC, that was claimed to be the "best" for cloth care - wasn't any better than the Tesco stuff. Just harmed my wallet!

Perhaps I have some benefit by living in a super-soft water area though.

As has been pointed out already avoid using anything with conditioners - your cloths will be soft, but whatever part of your car is touched with a conditioned cloth will end up smeary

Dave


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

[smiley=hanged.gif]


----------

